# August babies =]



## Zebra Stars

i tried to find another thread but couldnt :dohh:
plus i saw a may babies thread and got inspired and thought us august ladies should have one :thumbup:

*so who is due in AUGUST?*

*
2nd - Youngling 
4th - Adrienne 
7th -Bbyno1 
7th - Flutterbaby 
8th - Cabaretmum2b 
9th - Rachxbaby1x 
10th - Azzii 
11th - Zebra stars 
11th - Stephx 
12th - Archies Mummy 
16th - aiimee12345 
16th - x-xJenix-x 
17th -StarBound 
21st - Rainbows_x 
22nd - Sarah10 
23rd - Helpmehateyou 
24th - Dizzy65 
31st - Miquelsmommy  
31st - Daniellelk 
*


----------



## StarBound

Theres been 3 of these threads i think :/

Anyway im expecting a blue bundle August 17th :)


----------



## Zebra Stars

StarBound said:


> Theres been 3 of these threads i think :/
> 
> Anyway im expecting a blue bundle August 17th :)

i know there was one of them but oops :blush:


----------



## Sarah10

The more the merrier! lol.
Im due a little boy on the 22nd August x


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm due my little girl on the 21st :)


----------



## bbyno1

im due a boy on aug 7th:Dx


----------



## dizzy65

im expecting Aug 24th :)


----------



## Zebra Stars

so how are all us august mummys 2 be?


----------



## bbyno1

yehh good:D
just munched the biggest plate of chinese ever thats probly why lol
how are youu?x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> yehh good:D
> just munched the biggest plate of chinese ever thats probly why lol
> how are youu?x

im good, i thought us august ladies should have a thread to chat like the may babies he he he :haha:

howd ur MW apt go?
did u get the form?


----------



## Archies Mummy

My second boy is due on 12th August, but might be induced earlier (but hope not fxd) :thumbup:


----------



## bbyno1

yeh why not ay:D
it went all good:Dthe protein that i had in my wee has gone so yay!but no forms:(
& i dont see her until im 30 wks again now!wtf!
how about yours?x


----------



## cabaretmum2b

My baby girl is due on the 8th! :cloud9:


----------



## bbyno1

ah more Aug babies than i actually thought:Dx


----------



## stephx

Im due the 11th :)

I think there is other August threads but its nice to have 1 dedicated one aint it?

xx


----------



## StarBound

:) Im good thank you 
Need to go get some munchie though im so hungry XD


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> yeh why not ay:D
> it went all good:Dthe protein that i had in my wee has gone so yay!but no forms:(
> & i dont see her until im 30 wks again now!wtf!
> how about yours?x

i got my form a tbh didn't need it,
goooood,
i don't see my MW until im 31 weeks so about the same time gain :thumbup:


----------



## Zebra Stars

stephx said:


> Im due the 11th :)
> 
> I think there is other August threads but its nice to have 1 dedicated one aint it?
> 
> xx

yea, they all sorta vanished after everyone put there sue dates down but we need one to stay alive & chat


----------



## rainbows_x

I just had pasty and chips :D
All full up now!

Baby has been a right mover today, my sister felt her and was amazed lol.


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> I just had pasty and chips :D
> All full up now!
> 
> Baby has been a right mover today, my sister felt her and was amazed lol.

lucky you at 23 weeks my bubz was on/of,
duz ur bump wriggle yet??
im the only person to feel LO but he booted FOB once and scared him if dat counts :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

ahh yeh thats true,we all gotta be dedicated n keep it alivee:D

and omg i cant believe next time i see the MW im guna be that far gone! x


----------



## bbyno1

anytime i put something on top of my belly he kicks bad lol
i only had my mobile on there yday for like 2 mins and he started kickin madly lol i was like mum,n everyone watch! n he kicked so hard that my mobile droped! they wer well shocked lol x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> ahh yeh thats true,we all gotta be dedicated n keep it alivee:D
> 
> and omg i cant believe next time i see the MW im guna be that far gone! x

stupid really isnt it!!


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> anytime i put something on top of my belly he kicks bad lol
> i only had my mobile on there yday for like 2 mins and he started kickin madly lol i was like mum,n everyone watch! n he kicked so hard that my mobile droped! they wer well shocked lol x

i really wan't to try a malteaser on my belly nd i don't know why?
my LO only kicks when im lying on my side hes quiet unless i have food or ice cream XD


----------



## bbyno1

well i only love going to hear the heartbeat lol
but she said anything wrong just come back i kinda feel like saying something little like i keep gettin very dizzy so then i can go back and she mite do my 190 form lol x


----------



## bbyno1

Malteser aww itl come rollin right off lol
haha i gotta try it now u mentioned it!x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> well i only love going to hear the heartbeat lol
> but she said anything wrong just come back i kinda feel like saying something little like i keep gettin very dizzy so then i can go back and she mite do my 190 form lol x

the first 15 weeks i felt dizzy light headed n faited alot ur fine, but you don't know that :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> Malteser aww itl come rollin right off lol
> haha i gotta try it now u mentioned it!x

thats the idea put it on ur belly butn n wait for LO to kick lol


----------



## bbyno1

lol aww il have my fone out ready to record when he does kick (if he does) i bet the malteaser just ends up melting on me :haha:

i didnt know that;) i dunno if my docters could sign it tho x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> lol aww il have my fone out ready to record when he does kick (if he does) i bet the malteaser just ends up melting on me :haha:
> 
> i didnt know that;) i dunno if my docters could sign it tho x

ha ha thatd be funny.

well if your at the doctors say u want a second opinion with ur MW??


----------



## bbyno1

yeh im guna try whatever i can lol
im just not a very good liar :haha:

i really want some malteasers now!!x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> yeh im guna try whatever i can lol
> im just not a very good liar :haha:
> 
> i really want some malteasers now!!x

me to & atm i love polo's YUM bt IMO waffles WBU?


----------



## miquelsmommy

im due auqust 31 =]


----------



## Zebra Stars

i sooo want this :blush:


----------



## bbyno1

lol i loveee anything potato-ey! its well bad i think thats whats putin all the weight on me!
polos ahh i havnt had them in agess!

my rabbit died today:(x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> lol i loveee anything potato-ey! its well bad i think thats whats putin all the weight on me!
> polos ahh i havnt had them in agess!
> 
> my rabbit died today:(x

yum smiley faces :)
haha how much weight u put on?
i love me pregnancy polo's 

aww hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## miquelsmommy

ive only qained 10 lbs =/


----------



## Zebra Stars

miquelsmommy said:


> ive only qained 10 lbs =/

ive gained just over a stone so ur lucky


----------



## bbyno1

well im not very good with lbs lol
but i was about 8stone and 3/4 now 9 and 1/4
how many pounds is that?lol says me munchin a kit kat ahah x


----------



## bbyno1

miquelsmommy said:


> ive only qained 10 lbs =/

ahh your bump is lovely!
so perfect and rounded!x


----------



## stephx

Zebra Stars said:


> View attachment 76955
> 
> 
> i sooo want this :blush:


Aww wow!! wheres that from? I so want it! lol

xx


----------



## stephx

And im too scared to get on the scales at the moment :( I feel massive, all I do is eat all day :haha: 

xx


----------



## rainbows_x

I've put on about 8lb, I lost loadddds of weight, but I haven't weighed myself in about two weeks.
I bet I've put on loads since then!


----------



## Zebra Stars

stephx said:


> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76955
> 
> 
> i sooo want this :blush:
> 
> 
> Aww wow!! wheres that from? I so want it! lol
> 
> xxClick to expand...

i found it on google(snail costume)


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> I've put on about 8lb, I lost loadddds of weight, but I haven't weighed myself in about two weeks.
> I bet I've put on loads since then!

ive put on 13-14lbs :blush:


----------



## Youngling

Hey can you add me please.
Due 2nd and on team yellow
xx


----------



## miquelsmommy

cnt wait till my lil anqel qets here =]


----------



## x-xJenix-x

im due August 15th :cloud9:
:pink: x


----------



## flutterbaby

hello ladies how are you all doing the other august thread is called "august2010bumps and buddies" your all welcome :hugs: i can't believe there are soo many ladies due in aug its amazing i'm due aug7th:happydance:


----------



## stephx

flutterbaby said:


> hello ladies how are you all doing the other august thread is called "august2010bumps and buddies" your all welcome :hugs: *i can't believe there are soo many ladies due in aug *its amazing i'm due aug7th:happydance:

Yepp November/ December time must have been busy for everyone :sex: haha

xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

stephx said:


> flutterbaby said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies how are you all doing the other august thread is called "august2010bumps and buddies" your all welcome :hugs: *i can't believe there are soo many ladies due in aug *its amazing i'm due aug7th:happydance:
> 
> Yepp November/ December time must have been busy for everyone :sex: haha
> 
> xxClick to expand...

yep, christmas :sex: i blame it on :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

stephx said:


> flutterbaby said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies how are you all doing the other august thread is called "august2010bumps and buddies" your all welcome :hugs: *i can't believe there are soo many ladies due in aug *its amazing i'm due aug7th:happydance:
> 
> Yepp November/ December time must have been busy for everyone :sex: haha
> 
> xxClick to expand...

lool i think mine was aroud 1st nov or thats what the midwife has guesed lol
my boy was concieved in cyprus aww x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flutterbaby said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies how are you all doing the other august thread is called "august2010bumps and buddies" your all welcome :hugs: *i can't believe there are soo many ladies due in aug *its amazing i'm due aug7th:happydance:
> 
> Yepp November/ December time must have been busy for everyone :sex: haha
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> lool i think mine was aroud 1st nov or thats what the midwife has guesed lol
> my boy was concieved in cyprus aww xClick to expand...

ooooer romantik!!!!

mine was conceived either the day after i got pissed with a mate at mine and FOB came over jumped in my bed n had :sex: while my friend was sleeping on the floor (it cured my hangover tho:haha:) 

or in some bushes near a park ;)


----------



## bbyno1

lol yehh:D
im hoping to move to cyprus in the futuree lol crazy times hehe
you will have to tell them that when they r older lol;)
u doin much todayy?x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> lol yehh:D
> im hoping to move to cyprus in the futuree lol crazy times hehe
> you will have to tell them that when they r older lol;)
> u doin much todayy?x

nope aint got a clue what FOB's doin as he won't text me :dohh:
so BnB eat sleep n tv u?


----------



## bbyno1

why wont he text u?lool
i think exactly the same as u!probly wont sleep tho as much as i want too! coz then i wont be able to sleep proply tonight :/ fob should be back around 8.30 tonight!:)x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> why wont he text u?lool
> i think exactly the same as u!probly wont sleep tho as much as i want too! coz then i wont be able to sleep proply tonight :/ fob should be back around 8.30 tonight!:)x

idk he was either in college 9-12 or 12-4 so possibly in college but if he was wuda txt me this morning WEIRD,

i only sleep 4-6 hours a night + 2-4 toilet wake ups:dohh:
u?


----------



## bbyno1

aww is he on contract?maybe hes still asleep i duno:(
omg how do you survive on that amount?lol i sleep about 8-9 hours n no toilet wake ups anymoree! i dont get that lol x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> aww is he on contract?maybe hes still asleep i duno:(
> omg how do you survive on that amount?lol i sleep about 8-9 hours n no toilet wake ups anymoree! i dont get that lol x

omg ur lucky, in the morning when i wake up & the suns up i jus't can't sleep,
i think i shud stop drinking to much b4 i go to bed that might help XD


----------



## bbyno1

yeh try drinking a few hours before in time just so you can wee before you go bed then that should help:D
fob just rung that hes left work early coz hes feelin ill:(
but its ok for me ,least i get some company now lol i had to get new curtains to stop the light comin in coz i was gettin woken up by it too lol but its stil quite bad x


----------



## rachxbaby1x

Hiya, Were on team blue, due 9th August xxx


----------



## bbyno1

welcomee:Dx


----------



## rainbows_x

Baby girl moved over lastnight, she was kicking really high up on the left hand side :D
And had a leaflet on my belly for no reason and she started kicking it, was so cool!


----------



## miquelsmommy

awwwww ! i love it when my son kicks too. the only thinq tht sux is tht its mostly in the niqht when i try to sleep lol


----------



## bbyno1

awwh really?so cuttee!
i mostly get kicks at night aswell but startin to get quite a few in the daytime now:D i lovee them even tho some are starting to hurt a lil lol x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> awwh really?so cuttee!
> i mostly get kicks at night aswell but startin to get quite a few in the daytime now:D i lovee them even tho some are starting to hurt a lil lol x

lol i get that a kick out the blue once a day that hurts


----------



## bbyno1

lol when i went midwife she listened to hes heartbeat and that and goes wow he is goin to be a veryy active baby! i was like you mean when hes born aswell?lol she goes uh huh! oh gosh lol x


----------



## miquelsmommy

Zebra Stars said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flutterbaby said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies how are you all doing the other august thread is called "august2010bumps and buddies" your all welcome :hugs: *i can't believe there are soo many ladies due in aug *its amazing i'm due aug7th:happydance:
> 
> Yepp November/ December time must have been busy for everyone :sex: haha
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> lool i think mine was aroud 1st nov or thats what the midwife has guesed lol
> my boy was concieved in cyprus aww xClick to expand...
> 
> ooooer romantik!!!!
> 
> mine was conceived either the day after i got pissed with a mate at mine and FOB came over jumped in my bed n had :sex: while my friend was sleeping on the floor (it cured my hangover tho:haha:)
> 
> or in some bushes near a park ;)Click to expand...

:sex: i blame it on the whole month of december lol lmao @the bushes thinq i used to do tht all the time w| my OH =]


----------



## bbyno1

lol thats something iv never done before :/ aha x


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Haha, I haven't had sex in a bush since I was like 15! Fond (and very hazy) memories


----------



## bbyno1

lool seems to be quite popular :p
mite have to try it one day this summer :rofl:x


----------



## rainbows_x

Lmao ahh sex in a bush, everyones been there :haha:
I think LO was concieved after a night out, me and OH got home, both very very drunk, either that or it was after a wedding we went to, pretty boring really!


----------



## bbyno1

cept mee:(lool
i feel like im missin out haha
not more boring than mine!mine was just an average night in the bedrm lol x


----------



## rainbows_x

Lol you're not missing out :rofl:
Lol we had sex literally those two times and not again for ages so I know it's one of them times for definate. Drunk both of the times though :haha:
When my first LO was concieved it was the the night me and OH offically started going out :) That's more romantic lol, and that LO would be here today, was supposed to be my due date :/


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Haha, apparently me and OH conceived between the 11th - 16th November, and we're trying to figure out what happened. There's a chance I may have been asleep XD


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> lool seems to be quite popular :p
> mite have to try it one day this summer :rofl:x

yep deffo try it :)


----------



## AngelzTears

lmao @ the sex in bushes topic! I've done that too, and very daringly in my parents yard while they were home lol :haha: 

Well I'm not an August-bump (September 3rd), but if she's early at all I will be. ^_^ Just wondering if any of you girls are getting kicked in the bladder? lol! My bub has moved so far down my pelvis that I feel like if she kicked hard enough her leg will pop out my crotch haha! :laugh2: Then she'll kick me hard enough I'll leak a little. :blush: I'm hoping she'll move back up again near my bellybutton, I liked that much better! :haha:


----------



## Zebra Stars

AngelzTears said:


> lmao @ the sex in bushes topic! I've done that too, and very daringly in my parents yard while they were home lol :haha:
> 
> Well I'm not an August-bump (September 3rd), but if she's early at all I will be. ^_^ Just wondering if any of you girls are getting kicked in the bladder? lol! My bub has moved so far down my pelvis that I feel like if she kicked hard enough her leg will pop out my crotch haha! :laugh2: Then she'll kick me hard enough I'll leak a little. :blush: I'm hoping she'll move back up again near my bellybutton, I liked that much better! :haha:

my bubz has always been low down and since about 20weeks he loves my bladder and admitidly i do have more than a lil leak now and again :blush:


----------



## bbyno1

awwh he seems to of moved further up now bt i was gettin the same thing as u before..
he keeps turning around like facing down then up then down so my kicks are all over the plc lol

hopefully you will be a few days early n have a aug baby:Dx


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> awwh he seems to of moved further up now bt i was gettin the same thing as u before..
> he keeps turning around like facing down then up then down so my kicks are all over the plc lol
> 
> hopefully you will be a few days early n have a aug baby:Dx

LO is sorta like that he likes to be low but in 2hours he will be 2 the point where he skims me ribbs :cry:


----------



## bbyno1

aww!
my mum said wait until you start seeing the elbow or something actually come propa out! i use 2 stick my elbows out really far apparently n leave em out for like 5 mins n my mum used to push me back in haha x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> aww!
> my mum said wait until you start seeing the elbow or something actually come propa out! i use 2 stick my elbows out really far apparently n leave em out for like 5 mins n my mum used to push me back in haha x

ha ha ha its not fair that im under 5ft n i have no body whatsoever so im gonna be covered in a bump yesss and noooo!

can't wait for that tho


----------



## bbyno1

ahh bless!
how tall are you?
my bump use 2 b quite how now its kinda lowish :( x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> ahh bless!
> how tall are you?
> my bump use 2 b quite how now its kinda lowish :( x

4ft 11


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww I'm 5"4'.
I always thought I'd be tall, I guess smoking stumped my growth :dohh:


----------



## bbyno1

aww i always wanted to be smaller!
im like 5ft 9 i think:(
n my feet r big:( loool x


----------



## rainbows_x

My feet are huge!
Well they vary, but I'm a size 8ish. 
My sister has size 10 feet :|


----------



## bbyno1

omg lol well im size 7!
sometimes i buy size 6 coz they look nicer lool then my feet kil aha
my dads like a szie 13 i think so thats why lol x


----------



## rainbows_x

Lol yeah, it depends, cause if I wear dolly shoes I am a size 6 but they rub a little bit :(
But in most others I'm a 7/8.
My mum has tiny size 5 feet, lucky bitch :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

ahh my mums a size 6 lol n so is my sis so we all got big shoes in the house:haha:

im soo tired today! i slept for 14hours n i stil havnt got the energy to even move!x


----------



## rainbows_x

Lol :haha:

Awh I'm not, I had about 8 hours sleep, but once I'm awake I can't get back to sleep, stupid bladder!
You're probably over tired yourself by sleeping to much :)


----------



## bbyno1

lol aww u need the toilet alot still?
im eatin a boast now so im hopin that does somethin aha..my mums telin me to go free bingo with her tomorw i hope i win some moneyy!x


----------



## rainbows_x

Not really, but when I wake up in the morning I am BURSTING! It's so uncomfortable.

Lol yep some food should give you some energy, I've eaten a pasty and some chocolate and she's going mental in there!
Ahh I have never been bingo before, I just play online! I hope you win some money too :)


----------



## flutterbaby

erm bushes lol when i was younger but not now i've been with hubby almost 6 years and i must say in the house everywhere but outside is a no no now a days lol and my conception was very boring got 3 boys so did that set days only missionary shitty shallow penatration to get a girl thing but i don't think its worked i'm sure i saw a winky on the scan screen but we'll soo only 15 weeks to go well more like 17 for me i'm an average 5'5 but i have huge feet 7 in comfys and 8 in heels how is everyone today and 

i little intro i'm becky 21 well i've aged to 24 but i'm admitting to nothing lol i live in sunny shropshire yeah you got in ladies you've seen the muller light adverts well that me rolling down the hills with the hay bales and i've boys a hubby a whinging but i love her mother and a little shih-tzu that currently looks like a pug due to a dodgy hair cut but thats a whole other story :hugs:


----------



## bbyno1

rainbows_x said:


> Not really, but when I wake up in the morning I am BURSTING! It's so uncomfortable.
> 
> Lol yep some food should give you some energy, I've eaten a pasty and some chocolate and she's going mental in there!
> Ahh I have never been bingo before, I just play online! I hope you win some money too :)

awwh i use to wake up bursting but not anymore:(
i kinda want to lol coz it makes me feel as thou he isnt growin much even tho thats not what my bump tels me lol
omg i cant do anything today i went to sleep for another 2 hours n im stil shatterd! wtf lol oh yehh:Dhav u won anything lately?x


----------



## bbyno1

flutterbaby said:


> erm bushes lol when i was younger but not now i've been with hubby almost 6 years and i must say in the house everywhere but outside is a no no now a days lol and my conception was very boring got 3 boys so did that set days only missionary shitty shallow penatration to get a girl thing but i don't think its worked i'm sure i saw a winky on the scan screen but we'll soo only 15 weeks to go well more like 17 for me i'm an average 5'5 but i have huge feet 7 in comfys and 8 in heels how is everyone today and
> 
> i little intro i'm becky 21 well i've aged to 24 but i'm admitting to nothing lol i live in sunny shropshire yeah you got in ladies you've seen the muller light adverts well that me rolling down the hills with the hay bales and i've boys a hubby a whinging but i love her mother and a little shih-tzu that currently looks like a pug due to a dodgy hair cut but thats a whole other story :hugs:

heyy:Dim ellie 21 from london lol aha you guna have me thinkin of u everytime now that i see the muller light advert:haha:whats it like up there thoo?
ahh you hoping for a lil girlie then?i wanted a girl to begin with n fob wanted a boy but now im just so happy n got my mind only focused on baby blue lol x


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Not really, but when I wake up in the morning I am BURSTING! It's so uncomfortable.
> 
> Lol yep some food should give you some energy, I've eaten a pasty and some chocolate and she's going mental in there!
> Ahh I have never been bingo before, I just play online! I hope you win some money too :)

i think it was you i asked before:wacko:
what bingo site?


----------



## miquelsmommy

*hey i was wonderinq if anyone wanted to be my txt buddy.
if you live in ny thts a plus; but im lookinq for anyone whos due in auqust =] *


----------



## bbyno1

awwh i dont live in ny ..i dont mind bein ur text buddy but doesnt it cost me alot if i was to text abroad?x


----------



## miquelsmommy

bbyno1 said:


> awwh i dont live in ny ..i dont mind bein ur text buddy but doesnt it cost me alot if i was to text abroad?x

*no it shouldnt if u have an unlimited kind of plan *


----------



## rainbows_x

Zebra Stars said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Not really, but when I wake up in the morning I am BURSTING! It's so uncomfortable.
> 
> Lol yep some food should give you some energy, I've eaten a pasty and some chocolate and she's going mental in there!
> Ahh I have never been bingo before, I just play online! I hope you win some money too :)
> 
> i think it was you i asked before:wacko:
> what bingo site?Click to expand...

Just search for Cheeky Bingo :)


----------



## rainbows_x

bbyno1 said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Not really, but when I wake up in the morning I am BURSTING! It's so uncomfortable.
> 
> Lol yep some food should give you some energy, I've eaten a pasty and some chocolate and she's going mental in there!
> Ahh I have never been bingo before, I just play online! I hope you win some money too :)
> 
> awwh i use to wake up bursting but not anymore:(
> i kinda want to lol coz it makes me feel as thou he isnt growin much even tho thats not what my bump tels me lol
> omg i cant do anything today i went to sleep for another 2 hours n im stil shatterd! wtf lol oh yehh:Dhav u won anything lately?xClick to expand...

Lol I would do anything not to burst anymore :haha:
I have days like that, if you feel tired you should sleep, your body wants you to!
Nope I haven't won anything in a week :(


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i'm not due in august :( but if i'm more than 2 days late, i might be, so thought i'd pop in and say hello!! :) 
xxxx


----------



## bbyno1

rainbows_x said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Not really, but when I wake up in the morning I am BURSTING! It's so uncomfortable.
> 
> Lol yep some food should give you some energy, I've eaten a pasty and some chocolate and she's going mental in there!
> Ahh I have never been bingo before, I just play online! I hope you win some money too :)
> 
> awwh i use to wake up bursting but not anymore:(
> i kinda want to lol coz it makes me feel as thou he isnt growin much even tho thats not what my bump tels me lol
> omg i cant do anything today i went to sleep for another 2 hours n im stil shatterd! wtf lol oh yehh:Dhav u won anything lately?xClick to expand...
> 
> Lol I would do anything not to burst anymore :haha:
> I have days like that, if you feel tired you should sleep, your body wants you to!
> Nope I haven't won anything in a week :(Click to expand...

lol aww..its true! i slept sooo much more than i thought i could lol n today im stil tired but least i got the energy to go downstairs at least:haha:
ahh:( do u do the lottery n stuff?X


----------



## bbyno1

allier276 said:


> i'm not due in august :( but if i'm more than 2 days late, i might be, so thought i'd pop in and say hello!! :)
> xxxx

ahh:D
hopefully you wont be late but stay here anyway:)hehe
you okayy?x


----------



## rainbows_x

Lol in the first trimester I slept constantly! Had constant nausea aswel, so I am LOVING the second tri :D
I'm hoping it doesn't come back in 3rd tri, as I've heard it sometimes does :/

I have done the lottery a couple times, the most I won was a tenner lol, but haven't won played for ages.


----------



## Zebra Stars

allier276 said:


> i'm not due in august :( but if i'm more than 2 days late, i might be, so thought i'd pop in and say hello!! :)
> xxxx

Yep feel free to stay :thumbup:


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Lol in the first trimester I slept constantly! Had constant nausea aswel, so I am LOVING the second tri :D
> I'm hoping it doesn't come back in 3rd tri, as I've heard it sometimes does :/
> 
> I have done the lottery a couple times, the most I won was a tenner lol, but haven't won played for ages.

unlucky!!
hope 3rd tri is good to all us ladies,

has anyone had really bad nose bleeds?


----------



## rainbows_x

I had a nose bleed this morning!
Weird, lol, this is the second one I've had whilst being pregnant, never had them before!


----------



## bbyno1

i really hope thrid tri ist all about being tired n not bein able to do anything lol
coz i herd that 2nd tri is the best..it was up until yday:haha:
cant believe only 2 wks til im in 3rd!x


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> I had a nose bleed this morning!
> Weird, lol, this is the second one I've had whilst being pregnant, never had them before!

ive had like 20 while pregnant not a 1 b4 either


----------



## Adrienne

I'm expecting my baby girl on August 4th!


----------



## rainbows_x

Hey Adrienne! Congrats on your baby girl :)

& Zebrastars it is weird, something to do with blood pressure or something?


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Hey Adrienne! Congrats on your baby girl :)
> 
> & Zebrastars it is weird, something to do with blood pressure or something?

i aint got a clue, but every morning i wake up and for a hour both noses are bleeding


----------



## Zebra Stars

Zebra Stars said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Hey Adrienne! Congrats on your baby girl :)
> 
> & Zebrastars it is weird, something to do with blood pressure or something?
> 
> i aint got a clue, but every morning i wake up and for a hour both noses are bleedingClick to expand...

and again this morning:dohh:


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww that sucks!
Have you mentioned it to your MW?


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Aww that sucks!
> Have you mentioned it to your MW?

not yet but am guna,
omg i wana c my LO already lol


----------



## rainbows_x

Yeah would be a good idea.
Aww me too! I keep having dreams where she is here and I am cuddling her and stuff :D


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Yeah would be a good idea.
> Aww me too! I keep having dreams where she is here and I am cuddling her and stuff :D

aww thats cute, 
were could i like do volentry work with baby's?


----------



## rainbows_x

Yep :)
Umm I dunno, day nurseries maybe?


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Yep :)
> Umm I dunno, day nurseries maybe?

shall try :)

ladies how are we?


----------



## rainbows_x

:D

I'm good, sore boobs though! How are you?


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> :D
> 
> I'm good, sore boobs though! How are you?

im good, im just moody cuz i want a huge bump lol


----------



## rainbows_x

Ahh lol, you will regret saying that when you have a huge bump & back ache lol.


----------



## bbyno1

omg my back ache just strted coming on proply today while i was out shopin i was standin there like such a typical pregnant women :haha:x


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Grr, tell me about it. I've got one of those wedge thingies that I put behind my back when I sit down, but it still hurts :(
Bump and boobs have felt really tight and heavy today, I'm sure it's a sign they're about to grow (again!!!)


----------



## rainbows_x

I found stretch mark on my boobs today :cry:
I was so convinced I wouldn't get any as they grew so much and I didn't have any, but now, bam! :(
I bet I'll get them on my bump now! & it's not like it's winter & I can cover up!


----------



## bbyno1

yehh i think they grow now quite abit till the 29th week lol oh gosh:(
starting to get really uncomfy in bed aswell :/

ahh no :/ dont worry tho everyone nearly gets those strtch marks..im startin to get veiny boobs!how lovely lol he was sooo low down today that he was kicking me n it felt like he was about to come out! hes foot was like coming out my you know what nearly i was in well bad pain lol x


----------



## rainbows_x

Ouchie! My little ones moved up! I was always so worried about how low she was but now she's too high for my liking! Not in my ribs yet thank God!
I got veiny boobs a few weeks ago, I have one massive vein and then small ones then stretch marks, will be usin the coco butter tonight I think :blush:


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Ouchie! My little ones moved up! I was always so worried about how low she was but now she's too high for my liking! Not in my ribs yet thank God!
> I got veiny boobs a few weeks ago, I have one massive vein and then small ones then stretch marks, will be usin the coco butter tonight I think :blush:

my LO hs bin in my ribs once + i have stretch marks on both boobs:cry:
plus i think ive fractured my ankle :cry:


----------



## bbyno1

hes been really high up the last 2 weeks like in my ribs but since this mornin i dunno whats hapeing!
tmi but hes kicking so low that every time he kicks a lil bit of wee is coming out.is there any way i could make him move up?x


----------



## rainbows_x

Try hanging upside down off your bed? :haha:
It worked at my scan when she was low down then had me pretty much upside down!


----------



## bbyno1

omg thanks gunna try that now!
coz i realy cant sleep getin these kicks:(
i really love the kicks but absolutly hate these ones!!x


----------



## Zebra Stars

i have them low all the time unless i sit up at a angle


----------



## azzii

miquelsmommy said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> awwh i dont live in ny ..i dont mind bein ur text buddy but doesnt it cost me alot if i was to text abroad?x
> 
> *no it shouldnt if u have an unlimited kind of plan *Click to expand...

Hey darlin, i def need a text buddy. I live in MT.


----------



## bbyno1

sorry miquel just seen your reply..
i dont even have an unlimited package thingy:( im just on boring pay as you go lol x


----------



## Youngling

I just realised im the first due in august, but i bet ill be the last to actually give birth lol
xx


----------



## bbyno1

awwh i hope you go 1st:Din a good way lol
or me:p hehe x


----------



## Youngling

I hope I do too, in a way im kinding of hoping ill be a late july one as that was my original due date till it was moved : (
xx


----------



## bbyno1

aww you might even be! im hoping that aswell..when i went for my 20 wk scan they did move me forwrd but said to just keep the same due date anyway coz there wasnt much in it lol i just wanna move up a box aha x


----------



## Youngling

Yeah im waiting for my box to move too! I want one of the fat babies lol
xx


----------



## bbyno1

me too!im thinkin at 27 weeks it does lol
how u been anyway?its been ages!x


----------



## Youngling

Yeah Iv noticed Grace's has moved up and shes 27 weeks now.
Yeah i know, babyandbump has been blocked at my work : ( so can only go on it at home now, we finally got internet installed.
How is everything with u?
xx


----------



## bbyno1

oww:(
not good lol but gd u got internet:) its 2 addictive at home tho stops me doing so many things i should be lol ahh i havnt spoken 2 grace in like a month!she doent come on much anymore does she?
iv been okay tho:) dew fob troubles but sortin them slowly slowly x


----------



## Youngling

Yeah i thought that a couple of times when iv been on.
Oh bless, hopefully u can sort them out then. Once babys here ul probably forget all about it as ul be to busy fussing over baby
xx


----------



## bbyno1

yeh i really cant wait for him to be here to keep me busy lol 
wheni go out i get so tired easily i end up comin home but when i stay home i get way to bored!x


----------



## Youngling

Yeah I cant walk anywhere or do anything for to long cuz i get really bad back pains, and heartburn has kicked in for me as well which is a bitch.
The things we have to go through ay lol
xx


----------



## bbyno1

tell me about it! lol 
my back ache is kiking in aswell but no heart burn yet! i make myself laugh i stand there massaging my back lol yday i was walkig around tescos with my mum while she was doin her shopin i was so tired half the time i was sat on their floor lol i think ppl thought i was a nut case:rofl:x


----------



## Youngling

Haha sat on the floor like when little kids have tantrums, thats funny.
Bless, back ache is definatley they worst though, I always stand up rubbing my back. I rub my belly too, dont even realise i do it most the time
xx


----------



## aimee_1691

hey ladies, when do we move to third tri? is it 27weeks ? god this pregnancy is going so quick, its going to be over before i know it xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Lol yep 27 weeks :)

I am viable tomorrow! Then 3 weeks later I'll be in third tri!
Scary stuff!


----------



## bbyno1

1 week 1 day til im there omg it is going fast!

and yehh i looked like i was having a tantrum i must of lool they had garden furniture n chairs on display i was like can i sit down to someone that worked there and they looked at me n said no sory i was like fine il use the floor lool x


----------



## rainbows_x

Lmao! I do that when I'm out shopping, always looking for places to sit lol.

It's going so quick, like you go into double digits & got viability and stuff and I'm like omgg you're so far ahead! But you're only 2 weeks ahead of me! Gets me scared lol.


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Lmao! I do that when I'm out shopping, always looking for places to sit lol.
> 
> It's going so quick, like you go into double digits & got viability and stuff and I'm like omgg you're so far ahead! But you're only 2 weeks ahead of me! Gets me scared lol.

i know ellies pregnancy is going well quick :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

Not fair :( lol I want my pregnancy to go quicker!


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Not fair :( lol I want my pregnancy to go quicker!

me to i want to hold my bubz already, i feel sorry for the girlies that go overdue!


----------



## rainbows_x

I know! It seems like I have been pregnant forever already!


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> I know! It seems like I have been pregnant forever already!

the first 12 weeks went by dead quick then when i got to 20 it seemed forever now its taking my buiscuit!!


----------



## rainbows_x

I think from when I found out at like 4 weeks it seemed to drag so much, I was in hospital and had endless scans and that. Soon as I hit 12 weeks it's gone quick, but it's starting to drag again! I just hope she's here on time!


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> I think from when I found out at like 4 weeks it seemed to drag so much, I was in hospital and had endless scans and that. Soon as I hit 12 weeks it's gone quick, but it's starting to drag again! I just hope she's here on time!

i know for a fact a day before my LO's due HARDCORE :sex:!

hopefully thatl work lol


----------



## rainbows_x

Lol same! But it wil be August, boiling hot weather, I will be a fat, sweaty mess. I pity my OH :blush:

Curries too! I love curries so will be eating loads.


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Lol same! But it wil be August, boiling hot weather, I will be a fat, sweaty mess. I pity my OH :blush:
> 
> Curries too! I love curries so will be eating loads.

i don't pity my OH,
its half his fault im pregnant, and u can't expect not to get a bump so he did it he can also deal with it:haha:

curries *YUM* as long as my mum doesnt cook them


----------



## bbyno1

LOOL at u 2 saying my pregnancy is going quick..your twos is going just as quick! lol
im just thinkin today my sister brings so many frends back at the wkend n they are all so loud i dunno what im guna do when babys here x


----------



## rainbows_x

Zebra Stars said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Lol same! But it wil be August, boiling hot weather, I will be a fat, sweaty mess. I pity my OH :blush:
> 
> Curries too! I love curries so will be eating loads.
> 
> i don't pity my OH,
> its half his fault im pregnant, and u can't expect not to get a bump so he did it he can also deal with it:haha:
> 
> curries *YUM* as long as my mum doesnt cook themClick to expand...

Lol true! He will just have to suffer then :rofl:
Not like your mums curries then? I'll be ordeing mine haha.



> LOOL at u 2 saying my pregnancy is going quick..your twos is going just as quick! lol
> im just thinkin today my sister brings so many frends back at the wkend n they are all so loud i dunno what im guna do when babys here x

Doesn't feel like it :nope:
Awh, I'm sure she won;t once your LO is there, plus you said you applies for the housing list thingy, so hopefuly you will be getting your own place soon!
x


----------



## bbyno1

well they said a 5 yr wait! once the baby is here so erm about 5 and 1/2 yrs to go yet lool x


----------



## rainbows_x

Whaaaat?! That's crazy!

:hugs:


----------



## bbyno1

i knoww:(
like i couldnt believe it! by the time hes 5 he wont even be a baby no more n il actually be like a propa adult lol x


----------



## rainbows_x

Yeah!

We haven't bothered cause we live in a 3 bedroom house, so we're not seen as 'urgent' or whatever, so would be like 10 years for us!


----------



## Zebra Stars

:haha: ill be ordering mine aswell 

:hugs: im sure you will find somewhere b4 LOs born


----------



## rainbows_x

Yeah my friend was told she would have a long wait but like two weeks after she gave birth they got a nice house :)

How is everyone today?


----------



## helpmehateyou

23rd


----------



## bbyno1

i hope im as lucky as your friend lol..
im gdd today:) OH quit hes job which sounds bad but it was causin so much more problems than it was worth so i can relax a lil bit now hopefuly!
how are you?x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> i hope im as lucky as your friend lol..
> im gdd today:) OH quit hes job which sounds bad but it was causin so much more problems than it was worth so i can relax a lil bit now hopefuly!
> how are you?x

plus he might get a job closer to u & bubz :)


----------



## bbyno1

yehh thats what im really hoping!
he had an interview yday and they are guna let him know tues if hes got it or not n thats only a bus away:D
how are youu?x


----------



## rainbows_x

Ahh that's good about him quiting his job, it did seem like it was more hassle than it was worth!

My asthma is really bad today :/ had to come home early from being out with my sister :(


----------



## Zebra Stars

ive been feeling really hot when everyone else was freezing & just can't get comfy,

but hope ur oh gets the job


----------



## rainbows_x

Yeah it;s really stuffy here and I can't breathe very well :(

Fucking weather!


----------



## bbyno1

ooh its quite windy n chilly ere! lol its just my bedrm that stays all stuffy:( i was saying when baby comes we guna need a gd few stand up fans lol
thankyou:) i really hope he gets the job too!

awwh:(where was u with your sister?x


----------



## Zebra Stars

i wan't a starbucks im craving a hot choclate :wacko:


----------



## bbyno1

i lovee hot choc!OH won a hot choc from mcdz,i mite have to go tmro with my voucher just for that aah x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> i lovee hot choc!OH won a hot choc from mcdz,i mite have to go tmro with my voucher just for that aah x

yummy :)

owie under my boob really hurts today, nd pissed of with OH


----------



## bbyno1

aww what OH done?:(
im abit with mine too coz he keeps hidin hes phone n i know hes hidin something coz hes always been an open person with hes phone n i asked him today he said hes not got a thing to hide n theres no way of me prooving he has but i just know he has if that makes sence lol x


----------



## rainbows_x

I was in the pub lol, drinking coke :) But I felt so worn out & breathless that I had to come home, BUT I have just won 7 maternity tops on Ebay for under £6!
Hope OH doesn't mind!

It's pissing it down here, think it's going to thunder which messes my breathing up :grr:


----------



## bbyno1

aww u sound like me with ur coke hehe.im addicted to it this week lol
thats a bargain!less than a pound each! coz iv been wearin my longer tops n they are gettin tite now but stil long i thought it was okay but i noticed on most of them the stitching is coming apart omg lool

aww i hope it doesnt thunder:(x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> aww what OH done?:(
> im abit with mine too coz he keeps hidin hes phone n i know hes hidin something coz hes always been an open person with hes phone n i asked him today he said hes not got a thing to hide n theres no way of me prooving he has but i just know he has if that makes sence lol x

MY cousins 18th is in a comunity centre & yea theres going to be people drinking but im not!!
and he won't let me go!!

awww :hugs:


----------



## rainbows_x

Lol yeah nothing looks good on me anymore, they will probably be too big but at least they will fit in a few weeks I guess.
Yep I love Coke, in the first trimester though I couldn't stand it!

Gah, yeah I posted in second tri about my asthma and someone said steam helps, so might go have a shower in a min if it doesn't get better :(


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> I was in the pub lol, drinking coke :) But I felt so worn out & breathless that I had to come home, BUT I have just won 7 maternity tops on Ebay for under £6!
> Hope OH doesn't mind!
> 
> It's pissing it down here, think it's going to thunder which messes my breathing up :grr:

its foggy & pissing down ere, prob guna thunder here:cry:


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Lol yeah nothing looks good on me anymore, they will probably be too big but at least they will fit in a few weeks I guess.
> Yep I love Coke, in the first trimester though I couldn't stand it!
> 
> Gah, yeah I posted in second tri about my asthma and someone said steam helps, so might go have a shower in a min if it doesn't get better :(

my brother has asthma and dringing water helps him sooooooooooo much


----------



## rainbows_x

Thanks hun, I'll try that :thumbup:


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Thanks hun, I'll try that :thumbup:

plus ive HEARD lying upside down helps :wacko:
but wouldnt that make it worse??


----------



## rainbows_x

Lol I would think it would make it worse!

Right I've tried having a shower and drinking water, and I don't feel any different! Damn. Might be a panic attack though, as I used to get them loads. Hopefully OH will ne home soon :(


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Lol I would think it would make it worse!
> 
> Right I've tried having a shower and drinking water, and I don't feel any different! Damn. Might be a panic attack though, as I used to get them loads. Hopefully OH will ne home soon :(

hope u get betta :thumbup:


----------



## rainbows_x

Thankyou, me too!

Don't want to go up a&e again :blush:


----------



## rainbows_x

Oh is home, said he will take me walk in centre tomorrow, they open at 10.

Don't actually know what they will be able to do though... Hope they check my Bp as it feels to have gotten worse these past few days.

I feel so groggy right now, & I have a really bad feeling in the back of my mind. :cry:


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Oh is home, said he will take me walk in centre tomorrow, they open at 10.
> 
> Don't actually know what they will be able to do though... Hope they check my Bp as it feels to have gotten worse these past few days.
> 
> I feel so groggy right now, & I have a really bad feeling in the back of my mind. :cry:

well howd it go?


----------



## bbyno1

did everything go okay?x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> did everything go okay?x

im wondering that!!

come online 4 us :)


----------



## rainbows_x

:)

Everything was okay, I went up and the doctor checked me over, said the peak flow thingy to test my breathing wasn't good for someone my age & build.
I said well I'm pregnant aswel, and he was like "really?!" ugh yeah, massive bump gives it away :dohh:

Anyhoo checked my chest and said t doesn't sound majorly bad so just prescribed me an inhaler, my chest feels a little better now, still weak though but better.

Then OH took me to breakfast & when I got home I went back to sleep till now lol, feel so tired but yeah, I'm better :)


----------



## bbyno1

aww im glad they gave u something for it:)
inhalers i herd are quite good at helping :)
ahh what u have for brekfastt?x


----------



## rainbows_x

Yeah, i feel so much more relaxed having it aswel :)

Fry-up! It was actually amazing lol I was so hungry!


----------



## Zebra Stars

yeah thats good and good OH


----------



## rainbows_x

I have my parenting classes tomorrow :)


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> I have my parenting classes tomorrow :)

awsome what do you do there?


----------



## rainbows_x

No idea lol, apparently it's what happens in later pregnancy and early labour.
I'm dragging my OH along too so should be fun!


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> No idea lol, apparently it's what happens in later pregnancy and early labour.
> I'm dragging my OH along too so should be fun!

let us know what happens :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Will do!

I dunno if it will be other teen mums or just general mums to be, I'll probably be the youngest.


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Will do!
> 
> I dunno if it will be other teen mums or just general mums to be, I'll probably be the youngest.

yea bcuz the teen ones are private & you have to pay for them


----------



## rainbows_x

Ahh right, this one says donations are welcome, but I never know how much to donate lol.


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Ahh right, this one says donations are welcome, but I never know how much to donate lol.

a donation to me = £1 
:blush:


----------



## rainbows_x

Lmao, was the same at the hospital, it said a recomended donation of £3
How much did you pay for scan pics?


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Lmao, was the same at the hospital, it said a recomended donation of £3
> How much did you pay for scan pics?

£5 for 4


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww! We had to pay £3 each, and only got two, but the first time she kept us waiting ages so we got them for free. I have loads cause I had early scan lol.


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Aww! We had to pay £3 each, and only got two, but the first time she kept us waiting ages so we got them for free. I have loads cause I had early scan lol.

1st scan = free 
2nd scan = 2 for £5, but i got 4:haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

Aw that's not fair!
I have a scan pic from 5 weeks you can see nothing haha, just the sac. But I guess it's kinda cool having it.


----------



## daniellelk

Im expecting a little boy on the 31st August :D 
Sorry only just seen this thread in here. Altho technically not going to be a teen mum as im 20 now :(


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww the 31st is my dad's bday :)
Congrats on team blue btw! 
x


----------



## daniellelk

rainbows_x said:


> Aww the 31st is my dad's bday :)
> Congrats on team blue btw!
> x

The 30th is 2 of my aunty's birthday's so my mum's hoping im a day early lol. Thanks x


----------



## bbyno1

aww that would be so nice x


----------



## Zebra Stars

i would of loved a july baby


----------



## bbyno1

i really wanted a May baby lol x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> i really wanted a May baby lol x

why?


----------



## bbyno1

so i could be with him threwout the whole of the summer lol
but by next summer he will be a nice age tho:Dx


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> so i could be with him threwout the whole of the summer lol
> but by next summer he will be a nice age tho:Dx

U Mite be early :O


----------



## rainbows_x

At least with having a summer baby you have a cute little 4 month old for Christmas!
I can't wait for Christmas this year :D


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> At least with having a summer baby you have a cute little 4 month old for Christmas!
> I can't wait for Christmas this year :D

me either plus its good ill have a baby way b4 xmas, i wouldnt like being due on xmas


----------



## daniellelk

oh I'm excited for Christmas with my OH and LO :D


----------



## bbyno1

aww yeh!
me too..i cant wait to buy him all hes xmas prezzies!x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> aww yeh!
> me too..i cant wait to buy him all hes xmas prezzies!x

imagine being due on xmas day,
no xmas no LO deppressed much lol i wudnt like that


----------



## daniellelk

Just not looking forward to the "oooh are you coming here for Christmas" of both our parent's lol 
Don't think any of them will be impressed when we say neither!


----------



## Zebra Stars

daniellelk said:


> Just not looking forward to the "oooh are you coming here for Christmas" of both our parent's lol
> Don't think any of them will be impressed when we say neither!

:haha: my mum THINKS im going to hers,
well i will 4 10 mins then to OH 4 qo mins the staying at home with LO


----------



## daniellelk

Zebra Stars said:


> :haha: my mum THINKS im going to hers,
> well i will 4 10 mins then to OH 4 qo mins the staying at home with LO

My OH's parents sometime's go to France for Christmas, but I think there at home this Christmas, So we'll probs have a dinner at home and open present's, then go to both set's of our parents for an hour or so later on in the day :)
Mine only live 2min's away so not so bad going to there house, OH's live 20min's away and there road is horrible when it's snowy, you just slide down it, it if freeze's over :/


----------



## bbyno1

lool imagine!
i would love to have a baby on valentines tho!x


----------



## Zebra Stars

daniellelk said:


> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> :haha: my mum THINKS im going to hers,
> well i will 4 10 mins then to OH 4 qo mins the staying at home with LO
> 
> My OH's parents sometime's go to France for Christmas, but I think there at home this Christmas, So we'll probs have a dinner at home and open present's, then go to both set's of our parents for an hour or so later on in the day :)
> Mine only live 2min's away so not so bad going to there house, OH's live 20min's away and there road is horrible when it's snowy, you just slide down it, it if freeze's over :/Click to expand...

it NEVER snows here :(
:haha: well they should understand we will see them but prefer to be alone with OH & LO


----------



## bbyno1

my dad always wants me to go hes on special occassions
but hes never there or see's me threw out the whole yr (he lives a few hours away)
but then expects me to drop my mum whos always there no matter what 4 him on the days that mean the most lol x


----------



## Zebra Stars

:haha:


bbyno1 said:


> my dad always wants me to go hes on special occassions
> but hes never there or see's me threw out the whole yr (he lives a few hours away)
> but then expects me to drop my mum whos always there no matter what 4 him on the days that mean the most lol x

i hate my dad!!
so i would just go to my mum 24.7


----------



## daniellelk

Zebra Stars said:


> it NEVER snows here :(
> :haha: well they should understand we will see them but prefer to be alone with OH & LO

I wish it didn't here. It will be my luck OH invite's everyone here for tea like he nearly did last Christmas, only reason he didn't was because our house was only small now we've moved somewhere bigger. Think if he does his Christmas present can be all the cleaning after :D


----------



## bbyno1

yeh im not exactly too fond of my dad either lol 
we r not close at all x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> yeh im not exactly too fond of my dad either lol
> we r not close at all x

men 4 ya:haha::haha:


----------



## bbyno1

lol init!
he just text me this mornin actually..
hes been saying hes comin up to give me a chest ofi draws for my baby clothes for about a month now and never comess so anoyin!x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> lol init!
> he just text me this mornin actually..
> hes been saying hes comin up to give me a chest ofi draws for my baby clothes for about a month now and never comess so anoyin!x

men can't live with them & can't live without them


----------



## rainbows_x

Hows all the August mummys doing?


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Hows all the August mummys doing?

great exept the lack of energy u?


----------



## rainbows_x

Yep I know that feeling!
I'm okay, still trying to get rid of my UTI, I think it's almost gone so that's good :thumbup:
& I have a massive thing for dairylea dunkers today!


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Yep I know that feeling!
> I'm okay, still trying to get rid of my UTI, I think it's almost gone so that's good :thumbup:
> & I have a massive thing for dairylea dunkers today!

ugh i didnt think my energy could just go like this!!
awww hope it goes soon!!
yumm!! i hate the cheese in them tho


----------



## rainbows_x

I looooooove it!
I'm kind of worried about how much I am eating, I know we're allowed an extre 200 calories a day but I never ate much before I got preg :/ I've put on just over half a stone, but worried I'm gonna get huge :|


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> I looooooove it!
> I'm kind of worried about how much I am eating, I know we're allowed an extre 200 calories a day but I never ate much before I got preg :/ I've put on just over half a stone, but worried I'm gonna get huge :|

half a stone :o 
ive put on about a stone and a half :blush:


----------



## rainbows_x

Thats not that much I think, I think it's like 2 stone you're meant to put on in total? I dunno it's something like that.
Lol, my baby is laid on my left side of my belly so I have a big bulge :haha:


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Thats not that much I think, I think it's like 2 stone you're meant to put on in total? I dunno it's something like that.
> Lol, my baby is laid on my left side of my belly so I have a big bulge :haha:

i get that especially when i wake up i will roll on my back and LO cuddled up to the side lol so cute. o well tbh idc what i put on after LO is born i will lose most of it then maybe go to the gym a few months after


----------



## rainbows_x

Yeah I might start going gym once LO is here, plus breastfeeding is supposed to help you loose weight.
Yeah it's so cute! Looks really weird though.


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Yeah I might start going gym once LO is here, plus breastfeeding is supposed to help you loose weight.
> Yeah it's so cute! Looks really weird though.

yea weird but when LO like shuffles in my belly it feels so slimmy i find that weird lol

were is everybody these days?


----------



## rainbows_x

Yeah, it's like a snake or fish in there lol!
Dunno, don't think anyone else has been on all day :nope:


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Yeah, it's like a snake or fish in there lol!
> Dunno, don't think anyone else has been on all day :nope:

i no d las few days its bin soooooooooooooooo quiet


----------



## rainbows_x

Yeah, think we all have lost our energy!


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Yeah, think we all have lost our energy!

yep!
and soooooooooooo bored lol


----------



## rainbows_x

Same, I have midwife tomorrow thoughhh :)


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Same, I have midwife tomorrow thoughhh :)

what for?


----------



## rainbows_x

Just a normal 25 weeks appointment x


----------



## bbyno1

heyy girls:D
ahh i havnt been on in a few days coz my nets gone :(
hows everyone been?x


----------



## rainbows_x

Glad you're back :)

I'm okay, just can't really be botherd to do anything lol, got midwife later though.

You ok?


----------



## bbyno1

me too:D
just for a few hours tho while i sit in the libry :haha:
ahh what time?
im gdd just bored without internet :( findin randum things to do lol x


----------



## rainbows_x

Lol at 2 so a while yet but I couldn't sleep.
I don;t think I could live without the internet haha, that's how sad my life is :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

lol i cant do without it either!
i had to get up early for job centre but i was shatterd!
was gettin kicked all night and bein woken up lol
im gettin so big & i feel so guilty that i keep on eatin so mch lol x


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww gutted :(
She's started kicking me loads in the side when I go sleep now, so annoying!
I dunno if I'm getting big, I know I'm putting on weight like around my ribs but that just makes me look fat and not pregnant!


----------



## bbyno1

yep same! lol then he does one reallly low kick and im like urghh n it makes me jump..fob is like pleasee stay stil im trying to sleep lool like i can!

im eating way much now..its been like a week where i eat the bigest plate of food n get hungry again in about 45mins!bet my mums not likin the shopin bill:rofl:x


----------



## rainbows_x

Lol OH found it funny to prod my belly the other night, everytime he did she did a prod back :haha:

Yeah, nothing seems to fill me up atm! I will weigh myself later I think, I went from 9 & a half stone to 10 then last week I put on a pound, I bet I've put on about 5 pounds lmao!


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> yep same! lol then he does one reallly low kick and im like urghh n it makes me jump..fob is like pleasee stay stil im trying to sleep lool like i can!
> 
> im eating way much now..its been like a week where i eat the bigest plate of food n get hungry again in about 45mins!bet my mums not likin the shopin bill:rofl:x

i get hungry every 15 mins:blush:


----------



## bbyno1

lol im just coming up to 10 stone and thats all i wanted to reach:(
my friend felt my belly tho n said it doesnt feel that hard so hopfully most of it is just water lol

aww babies r so clever already!
fob is always like 'is he awake?' lol the other mornin im like no then he goes 'lil man wake up' and he done this big kick i was like omg hes awake! lool x


----------



## bbyno1

i bet u eat lil things tho unlike me lol x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> i bet u eat lil things tho unlike me lol x

not really yesterday was 2 pizzas nd pasta nd small things lol:blush:


----------



## bbyno1

lol thats not much:p
2pizza's is lunch n pasta for dinner what about brekfast:p
and lil munch bits your alowed lol i had a free hot choc token for mcdz i wish i brought it out with mee now!x


----------



## rainbows_x

How is everyone?


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> How is everyone?

got a massive headake you?

27weeks today :happydance::happydance:


----------



## azzii

im 27 weeks too and ive been gettin horrible headaches


----------



## rainbows_x

I got a bad headache this morning, my sickness came back a little this morning too, uhoh!
How is everyone?


----------



## Sarah10

Ahh rainbows your one day ahead of me!

Good thanks, still suffering with the sickness though lol, i've decided i'm gonna have it till the very end! x


----------



## rainbows_x

Awh that sucks, I had it pretty bad in the first tri but I've been lucky since. 
I can feel it coming back though :(

Yayy only one day! Wonder who will pop first!


----------



## Sarah10

I guess you! Just because my baby will probably be awkward haha :)

Aw well i hope you don't get it back too horrible, its not nice at all! xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Lol I just hope I don't go overdue, it's going to be awful in August isn't it? Apparently the hottest summer in years :nope: Not looking forward to that lol.
Yeah thanks I hope I don't either, luckily I don't have much left to buy her, so won't be going shopping & needing to run off and puke lol.


----------



## x-xJenix-x

27 weeks 2daii :) xx

:cloud9:


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww congrats Jeni


----------



## Zebra Stars

ive been feeling awfull all week :(


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww whats wrong?


----------



## bbyno1

girlss !
please tell me someones onn x


----------



## Youngling

Im on for the next half hour ellie, im just at work
xx


----------



## bbyno1

ahh yay:D
how did ur bday go?i just see your post lol
so gutted my comps broken,im at the libry lol x


----------



## Youngling

Yeah was good thanks. Not a normal 21st bday with alcohol and partying but never mind.
Oh lol bless ya. whats happened?
xx


----------



## bbyno1

aww your next one u can make up for it:D
wha did u do then?

i dunno i always end up breakin em n its taking longer than i thought to be fixed lol
so borin in the house but i herd this weeks guna b really hot:Dx


----------



## Youngling

I cant wait that long, lol. Ill make up for it when babys born!!
Me and OH went swimming,lol. then family meal in the evening.
Oh is it? weather is shit here at the moment, was really nice at the weekend though
xx


----------



## bbyno1

aww..did u end up wearin ur swimmin costume?:)
im saying i wanna celebrate when babys born n have a big drink but then im like no il just have 1 or 2 coz then il have the baby to look after aha 
ah is it?its well hot here but like muggy not sun x


----------



## Youngling

Yeah i wore my bikini. I had a few looks but didnt really bother me.
Well me and OH are gonna have a babysitter after babys born so we can both go out, obviously not straight away lol. When i feel ready to.
Yeah its quite muggy here to actually.
xx


----------



## bbyno1

i think my babysitter will just be my mum lol i think shes the only one il be able to trust..
ahh good:D
cant believe your nearly 30 wks!
do you think its bad trying to get baby out at 37 weeks?like by walking n stuff?coz i really wanna start trying from then n everyones saying its too early x


----------



## Youngling

Oh yeah will definatley be our parents babysitting too. I know they will always be happy to as well.
To be honest I am gonna do the exact same at 37 weeks, actually 38 weeks im thinking. I really want it to come before Im 40 weeks cuz i know i will go overdue.
Im also gonna start taking rasberry leaf capsules soon so hopefully my labour will be speedy.
xx


----------



## bbyno1

yeh maybe 38 weeks is a bit better..my frends are like thats cruel,he wil come when hes ready but i just want him out sooner rather then later (going over due!) i think they can kinda tell when you see the midwife coming up to around 38 weeks if baby is gunna be coming soon or not..if not im guna scream lol 

i had a really weird dream i pulled him out of me lastnight jst to take a look at him then i popped him back up there :haha:x


----------



## Youngling

No its not to early, they dont know what they are talking about. By 38 weeks u r full term so baby will perfectly healthy. If baby is born now they have a 95% change of survivial. Just ignore them. I would really hate it if i went over due.

Haha thats a strange dream, iv had a few about baby and was a boy in all of them
xx


----------



## bbyno1

iv herd you dream the opposite sex so it better not be rhe case for me! Lol
are you guna have anyone updating for you on this site?
i havnt even got anyone yet!just thought about it today!x


----------



## Youngling

Oh really, that will be strange. Im so used to thinking im having a boy, if it comes out a girl itl be very weird!
Umm well iv got grace's number and she has mine (i think) but we havent really spoke much.
Did u wanna be eachothers updaters?
xx


----------



## bbyno1

yehh as much as i wanted a girl before i really hope he stays being male now! aha
yehh sure if you wanna?
dont think i was putin u in a position to offer lol but itd be gd if you could:D
im always on (when comps workin)so your updates would be up on here in a matter on seconds :rofl:x


----------



## Youngling

Lol no i didnt think that at all.
Yeah I will be on mat leave (or might even of had baby OMG!!!!) so will be at home, so will be able to post updates for ya. Or u never know u might pop before me. I hope not though haha.
Did ya wanna PM me ur number?
xx


----------



## bbyno1

ahh yeh coz we r so close! we better not both go in to the hospital at the same time..il be updating for you and be like omg my waters have broken aha hopfully not:D
il pm you it now:) thankyouu xx


----------



## Mellie1988

bbyno1 said:


> yeh maybe 38 weeks is a bit better..my frends are like thats cruel,he wil come when hes ready but i just want him out sooner rather then later (going over due!) i think they can kinda tell when you see the midwife coming up to around 38 weeks if baby is gunna be coming soon or not..if not im guna scream lol
> 
> i had a really weird dream i pulled him out of me lastnight jst to take a look at him then i popped him back up there :haha:x

:haha::haha:

I had a dream that I gave birth to my DD and it was my mums dog :haha:, so I put her back where she came from & my bump just disappeared :shrug: :haha:

dreams eh? funny things!

Hope your well August ladies n bumps, I hardly ever remember to come on here now we have a parenting section :cry: 

xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh & my DD came at 38+1 and was just fineeee, 7lb 2oz :D


----------



## Youngling

Thats good then, I thought it was fine for babys to come around 38 weeks and be healthy but wasnt 100% sure. I keep saying I want him/her to come a little early and im sure people thing bad of me, oh well
xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Hows you Kayleigh?? Can't believe you are 29 wks already!! 
You got any names picked out for your LO yet??

x x


----------



## Youngling

Im good thanks hun, how r u and ur LO's?
I know I wanna get past 30 weeks cuz have a feeling it will fly by!
We havent actually thought of names for a while. Have a couple but i think when babys born Ill just know what I wanna call him/her
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Everyone is getting closer and closer to 30 weeks!
Not long to go for alot of you, ages for me! :(


----------



## Youngling

Itl go really quick trust me. It doesnt seem that long ago i was sat waiting for my 20 week scan
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Seems like ages ago for me! Haha.
I'm just really impatient :haha:


----------



## Youngling

Yeah i am too to be fair. This pregnancy has felt like a life time and i still have ages to go
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

I know! We were talking about it the other day & I was thinking, I haven't drank alcohol since last year! Or had a period! So weird to think of it that way :|
I can't wait to reach 30 weeks though, I have a feeling it will go quick from then, I hope!


----------



## Youngling

Yeah i am hoping it goes quick from 30 weeks, knowing my luck it wont though.
Yeah im not looking forward to having periods again but am looking forward to having some alcohol lol
xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

sorry to butt in, but everyone keeps telling me it drags from 30 weeks, but i think your always that bit closer, especially once your down to single digits, i just think you get fed up of waiting that extra week hehe!! 

i'm not actually due in august but if i go over then i could be!! 
xxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww thanks, I am hoping it does go quick!
Yeah you mught be a August mummy!


----------



## bbyno1

allier276 said:


> sorry to butt in, but everyone keeps telling me it drags from 30 weeks, but i think your always that bit closer, especially once your down to single digits, i just think you get fed up of waiting that extra week hehe!!
> 
> i'm not actually due in august but if i go over then i could be!!
> xxxx

ahh dont say that lol
i hope it dont drag from 30 coz i been waitin to hit that day for like forever haha i spose its coz your like so close yet so far :dohh:

hello all:Dx


----------



## rainbows_x

Everyone okayyy? :)


----------

